# Do you do things sexually for your partner that you don't enjoy?



## sarah.rslp (Jan 2, 2009)

I mentioned in another thread that my hubby gets turned on when he sees me working out. Sure after I've had a good workout and a shower and a chance to chill I do get horny. But straight after uggh

Anyway hubby has been dealing with a lot recently so I decided I'd do the one thing sexually that pushes all his buttons. So Friday I timed my run to finish with his lunch break, I take my running seriously and the thought of having sex straight afterwards really ****ed up my stride and it just seemed to take more effort out of me so by the time I got back I was knackered.

So he was late I have a little workout room downstairs so I started doing an abs session in there. Hubby eventually arrives home and I call him in and start doing the whole come hither routine, which is completely wasted cause moments after he realises I'm up for it I'm bent over an exercise ball getting absoloutly ragged.

I mean this is the type of sex that I love, He's rarely like this in bed, and before anybody suggests it I have actually got dressed in my workout kits sprayed a bit of water on myself and dragged him into my little gym for a shag but he's not the same. I have to actually be completley knackerd from working out before he gets like this:scratchhead: I've said it to him and he just says it flicks a button in his head and when I try to arrange it myself it just doesn't go off

So he completly hammers me, plus he won't let me take my sports kit off so I'm sweaty and stinkey and knackered and can barely support myself. He lasts for absolutly ages and a few minutes after he's come he's ready to go again. The whole thing was a a 45 minute mauling, which again is totally my type of sex at any other time.

So hubby's beaming (and I'm happy too) he cuddles me for a little bit cause I was feeling a little girly then he shoots off back to work,I'm absolutly aching (I shouldn't have done the abs session) so as soon as I catch my breath, I shower and just spend the afternoon in bed. I'm actually still sore now. This absolutly made his week even today the way he looks at me just makes me melt he's so appreciative.

I wore my do not disturb granny knickers to bed last night and if he was here tonight they'd be on again.

So does anybody else occassionally do stuff like that for their partner? well not like that obviously that's our own little weirdness but stuff that one person doesn't really enjoy but makes the other persons week.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

i think that's awesome you did that for your H. i know you are totally drained afterwards, but those are the kind of things that make a marriage go. im sure he will be more willing to do things that make you happy, too. 

I also do sexual things that make my H happy, but dont do it for me. my H likes boring, same 'ol same 'ol sex. i dont really. but i do it b/c its what helps him.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

sarah.rslp said:


> I have actually got dressed in my workout kits sprayed a bit of water on myself and dragged him into my little gym for a shag but he's not the same.


He only wants the real deal 

I think what you did was wonderful. If you keep experimenting, you may even find a scenario that gets you both hot at the same time.

As for the sweat thing, it's just so natural. We've become so removed from what's real in our overly sophisticated world that we want everything to smell of soap and perfume.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

he enjoys the phermone release your workout gives you, it's like an animal instinct that takes over.

I would be the same way, your husband is a lucky man!! :smthumbup:

But yes, my wife does things for me that she knows will get me off and they are not for her.

I also do the same, I ahve done things I am totally not into, but I know my wife would LOVE it so I do it for her.

that is part of relationship, that is marriage, compromise and doing special things for your spouse, that is part of giving yourself to them.

kudo's to you sarah


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

actually yep i have a little story but it turned out quite good.
H had for a long time wanted to cum over my face - my answer for yrs. "get lost" , well ok then, i said another word.
well one night and i suppose on a try something new buzz. he asked again and this time i agreed.
i really wasnt looking forward to it and once the event happened i quickly cleaned up. 
but i admit that something i didnt want to do, turned him on so much, that his turn on , turned me on. if thats makes sense.
because what he enjoyed was stil his fantasy .


----------



## sarah.rslp (Jan 2, 2009)

justean said:


> actually yep i have a little story but it turned out quite good.
> H had for a long time wanted to cum over my face - my answer for yrs. "get lost" , well ok then, i said another word.
> well one night and i suppose on a try something new buzz. he asked again and this time i agreed.
> i really wasnt looking forward to it and once the event happened i quickly cleaned up.
> ...


I've never understood why guys are into that, It's the same with swallowing when you give them oral, what possible difference could it make to the sensation. I actually think a lot of it is to do with how sex is represented in porn.

I've let guys do it, cause it really doesn't involve much effort on my part, though I did feel a bit silly with globs of semen on my face.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

my wife actually asked me to do it, She saw a episode of a TV show that some woman said, seeman on the face helped keep it tight and healthy, so she would ahve her husband do it every night, and she had terrific skin....so my wife wanted to try it and see if it was true...

who was I to deny her??? LOL

She thought it was great until some got in her eye, she was done after that.... :rofl:

she did not ask again


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

sarah.rslp said:


> I've never understood why guys are into that, It's the same with swallowing when you give them oral, what possible difference could it make to the sensation. I actually think a lot of it is to do with how sex is represented in porn.


I like my wife to swallow because it's such high protein and full of minerals and sex hormones. Because we practise semen retention, I only ejaculate once per month, so I hate to see my only output wasted.


----------



## sarah.rslp (Jan 2, 2009)

GAsoccerman said:


> my wife actually asked me to do it, She saw a episode of a TV show that some woman said, seeman on the face helped keep it tight and healthy, so she would ahve her husband do it every night, and she had terrific skin....so my wife wanted to try it and see if it was true...
> 
> who was I to deny her??? LOL
> 
> ...


Aren't you just a sweetheart.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

sarah.rslp said:


> Aren't you just a sweetheart.


And I told my wife that sperm would keep her young... never fails


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

sarah.rslp said:


> I've never understood why guys are into that, It's the same with swallowing when you give them oral, what possible difference could it make to the sensation. I actually think a lot of it is to do with how sex is represented in porn.
> 
> I've let guys do it, cause it really doesn't involve much effort on my part, though I did feel a bit silly with globs of semen on my face.


actually u hit the nail on my head - yep i cant do the swallowing bit. turns my stomach.

oh and a second thing i really hate, is my belly button being touched. i have been known to be sick in the past.

gosh im so sensitive.

and reading the latter of this thread , i think i just aged about 10yrs. my faced cringed that much - ive got wrinkles. so much for keeping me young.


----------



## sarah.rslp (Jan 2, 2009)

MarkTwain said:


> And I told my wife that sperm would keep her young... never fails


I think it's easy to buy into this whole sacred seed train of though that men have about their semen. Personally if any guy tried that line with me I wouldn't be amused. Coming on a woman's face does something for men that I don't quite get, like I said I indulged certain blokes in the past, because it didn't really take a lot of effort on my part. However if you look at trends in pornography there's an element of hummiliation and male dominance involved in the men ejaculating on a womans face. It's a trend that I don't really think women should indulge.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

sarah.rslp said:


> I think it's easy to buy into this whole sacred seed train of though that men have about their semen. Personally if any guy tried that line with me I wouldn't be amused. Coming on a woman's face does something for men that I don't quite get, like I said I indulged certain blokes in the past, because it didn't really take a lot of effort on my part. However if you look at trends in pornography there's an element of hummiliation and male dominance involved in the men ejaculating on a womans face. It's a trend that I don't really think women should indulge.


I would never dream of cumming on a woman's face unless she asked, it is certainly not a turn on for me. As for semen being sacred, having practised retention for a year now, I would say don't knock it until you've tried it - our sex life has gone through the roof since I stopped throwing it in the waste-paper basket.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

Sarah, honey thre is some SICK stuff out there on the internet...Some really really sick stuff I have seen WOMeN do.

Hint involves vomit or poop.....gross man, really gross.

But hey my wife brought this up from the TV show Nip and Tuck, who was I to argue.


She onced asked me if she could give me a golden shower, I said as long as I get to do it to you....she called it off....LOL 

have to call their bluff as well. 

Sometimes I want my wife to be the dominant one, but she refuses to be dominant, why is that?


----------



## sarah.rslp (Jan 2, 2009)

GAsoccerman said:


> Sarah, honey thre is some SICK stuff out there on the internet...Some really really sick stuff I have seen WOMeN do.


Who's sicker the woman that does it,the men that pay/encourage her, or the men that watch it?



GAsoccerman said:


> Hint involves vomit or poop.....gross man, really gross.
> 
> But hey my wife brought this up from the TV show Nip and Tuck, who was I to argue.


Well if you felt an arguement was appropriate, you're *her husband*



GAsoccerman said:


> She onced asked me if she could give me a golden shower, I said as long as I get to do it to you....she called it off....LOL
> 
> have to call their bluff as well.
> 
> Sometimes I want my wife to be the dominant one, but she refuses to be dominant, why is that?


I don't know why don't you ask her?


----------



## sarah.rslp (Jan 2, 2009)

mommy22 said:


> Me too!!!!! My hubby is fascinated by my tummy and belly button, but I hate to have it touched. It just has a strange sensation!


My tummy is my best feature. I spend ages working out to keep it toned. In the past my more percepting bf's have sensed that and realised its the key to stroking my ego.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

any of you have a pierced belly button?? My wife had her's done but her body rejected it  pushed it right out.

My wife's most sensitive area's is her back I can drive her to orgasm just by kissing and biting her back. Pretty cool :smthumbup:

And Sarah...I agree with you Not sure who is sicker the viewer or the "actor" in those things, I go with the actor, becuase they are actually doing it....the viewer is just "shocked" and it was on a free site anyway and that years ago. still ahve nightmares.


----------



## sarah.rslp (Jan 2, 2009)

GAsoccerman said:


> And Sarah...I agree with you Not sure who is sicker the viewer or the "actor" in those things, I go with the actor, becuase they are actually doing it....the viewer is just "shocked" and it was on a free site anyway and that years ago. still ahve nightmares.


Well the actress (I suppose you can call it acting) has her own motivations, whatever use she has for the money. I doubt that she's doing it for the sheer pleasure of it. Why guys watch it well I don't know. I also don't know why they'd want to let porn cross over into their own sex lifes.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

I agree with you....

but hey I am not married to them... :smthumbup:

I just couldn't beleive somebody actually would do that sort of thing....

but I come to learn nothing shocks me anymore.


----------

